# great family game - Ticket to Ride



## Scott (Jul 26, 2007)

If you like family boardgames, check out Ticket to Ride. It is a lot of fun for both kids and adults. It has won quite a few gaming awards. I did not think I would like it, but I have enjoyed it quite a bit. My 6 and 8 year old boys like to play it. It is good to see them thinking about routes and cards and how they can achieve certain goals. Yet it is easy enough for them to do largely on their own (the 6 year old needs pointers during the game, but he largely makes his own decisions). You won't find it at your local toy store or Walmart but you can get it for about $25 at places like here and here. The rules are very easy to learn.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Scott, I'm always looking for games that the whole fam can enjoy. That might be a bit old for my 4 year old but I might give it a try anyway, he's a bright kid.

We really enjoy Hiss because it does have no age limit.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 26, 2007)

Ticket to Ride is a very good game. I've played it a couple of times, there are two versions of the game. The American one is simpler, with less rules to learn and would be better for American kids. Adults would probably enjoy the European one better, as it as a few more rules that make the game more enjoyable.

Another game I would recommend for kids is Carcassonne. It is a little more complicated, but I play it all the time with my younger cousins and they really enjoy it.


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Ticket to Ride is a very good game. I've played it a couple of times, there are two versions of the game. The American one is simpler, with less rules to learn and would be better for American kids. Adults would probably enjoy the European one better, as it as a few more rules that make the game more enjoyable.
> 
> Another game I would recommend for kids is Carcassonne. It is a little more complicated, but I play it all the time with my younger cousins and they really enjoy it.



Carcassonne is a lot of fun too.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 26, 2007)

One of our favorites is Settlers of Catan - and just yesterday I played one that I found absolutely a riot - Killer Bunnies.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 26, 2007)

Bang is pretty good for the 4+ member families. It's a cheap card game that scales up to 8 (9 with expansion). It's a western themed role-playing game made by Italians, and you have players assigned to be sheriff, deputy, outlaws, and a renegade each with separate victory conditions. It's basically a formalized, card-based Mafia. I've usually seen it and its expansions for $10 apiece (the expansions are well worth it, in my opinion)

Another one to look into is Citadels, which plays 2-7 and has a very interesting mix of role selection, building choices, and wits needed to succeed. There's a lot of subtle strategy within this game as players compete for the most victory points, but there's both role bonuses and end-of-game bonuses that have to be addressed.

Oh with Ticket to Ride (assuming you have the American version) I'd strongly recommend the 1910 expansion, especially if you and your family play often enough that the standard routes and objectives become trite. This variant really improves TTR quite a bit and can create some absolute havoc in play.


----------



## Scott (Jul 27, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> One of our favorites is Settlers of Catan - and just yesterday I played one that I found absolutely a riot - Killer Bunnies.


Settlers is a great game!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 27, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Ticket to Ride is a very good game. I've played it a couple of times, there are two versions of the game. The American one is simpler, with less rules to learn and would be better for American kids. Adults would probably enjoy the European one better, as it as a few more rules that make the game more enjoyable.



The Australian version of the game is a bit different:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWtCN-YgpWE




> Another game I would recommend for kids is Carcassonne. It is a little more complicated, but I play it all the time with my younger cousins and they really enjoy it.



Another good game.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 27, 2007)

By the way, for little kids, Hullaballoo and Cariboo are a lot of fun for the kids.

They're fairly basic games but I always enjoy watching the kids play them.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 27, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Another one to look into is Citadels, which plays 2-7 and has a very interesting mix of role selection, building choices, and wits needed to succeed. There's a lot of subtle strategy within this game as players compete for the most victory points, but there's both role bonuses and end-of-game bonuses that have to be addressed.



OH YES! I love that game. I really enjoy using the expansion pack, there are some great buildings in there.

Highly recommended.


----------

